# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  Xiaomi تحدد رسميًا موعد الإعلان عن روم MIUI 12 العالمي

## mohamed73

أعلنت شركة Xiaomi الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  جنبًا إلى جنب مع الهاتف Xiaomi Mi 10 Youth. تم تقديم هذه الواجهة  الجديدة في البداية للجمهور الصيني، ولكن قررت شركة Xiaomi الآن أن تُجدول  إطلاقًا عالميًا لهذه الواجهة يوم 19 مايو. 
 تم الكشف عن هذا التاريخ من قبل الحساب الرسمي لروم MIUI على شبكة تويتر  مع لغز رياضي تشويقي يُطلب من المعجبين إيجاد حل له. وبطبيعة الحال، جواب  هذا اللغز هو 19 في إشارة إلى تاريخ الإطلاق. أما وقد قلنا ذلك، فقد بدأت  شركة Xiaomi فعلاً الآن بتبني المختبرين لإختبار روم MIUI 12 العالمي في  الهند من أجل إطلاق هذا الروم لأكثر من 30 هاتف ذكي مؤهل للحصول عليه،  والهواتف الذكية المعنية هنا هي :  *الدفعة الأولى ( يونيو 2020 )*Xiaomi Mi 10 و Mi 10 Pro و Mi 10 Youth EditionXiaomi Mi 9 Pro 5G و Mi 9 Transparent Edition و Mi 9Redmi K30 Pro Zoom و K30 Pro و K30 5G و K30Redmi K20 Pro Premium و K20 Pro و K20 *الدفعة الثانية*Xiaomi Mi Mix 3 و Mi Mix 2sXiaomi Mi CC9 Pro و Mi CC9 و Mi CC9 Meitu Edition و Mi 9 SEXiaomi Mi 8 UD و Mi 8 Transparent Edition و Mi 8Redmi Note 8 Pro و Redmi Note 7 Pro و Redmi Note 7 *الدفعة الثالثة*Xiaomi Mi CC9EXiaomi Mi Note 3Xiaomi Mi Max 3XiaomiMi 8 Lite و Mi 8 SEXiaomi Mi Mix 2Xiaomi Mi 6XRedmi Note 8 و Redmi 8 و Redmi 8ARedmi 7 و Redmi 7ARedmi 6 Pro و Redmi 6 و Redmi 6ARedmi Note 5Redmi S2
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

